# Chaos Stormraven options



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

For a Chaos Stormraven, which weapons/options should be prohibited/allowed? I figured that I'd make the same changes as on the Storm Eagle datasheet - 20pts cheaper base cost, may take Daemonic Possession but loses Power of the Machine Spirit, and can't take Typhoon Missile Launcher but may swap TL Heavy Bolter with a Reaper Autocannon for free. Sounds fair?

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds fair to me. Maybe have some cult-specific options like Nurgle poisoned missiles, or sonic weaponry for Slaanesh etc?
Also, does the ceramite plating transfer across to chaos, or would you want to find a fluffy reason that has the same effect?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

tl havoc launcher, tl reaper autocannon, then god specific missiles.

undivided - s4 ap5 large blast one shot
khorne - no damage, but grants rage to non vehicles hit by the template for the rest of the battle
nurgle - -1 armour to target facing
tzeentch - fires doombolt, unlimited ammo, ld 10 psyker
slaanesh - works like lash of slaanesh


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

Well as far as I know Chaos have never had access to Assault Cannons, but that's an easy tradeout (Reaper Auto Cannon, Twinlinked Beavy Bolter, Plasma Cannon?)


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

The current chaos codex implies chaos warbands that have splintered from the legions. As Stormravens are a newer creation, it wouldn't be available to the older chaos legions/warbands. That being said, I would imagine if it were stolen and converted to Chaos and the machine spirit warped, It'd have roughly the same gear loadout. The main reason chaos has the weapons it has is they're the only thing that's been available for use. 

Though I can't imagine why it'd be cheaper than the base raven is now, especially with similar loadouts.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

It's cheaper because it loses Power of the Machine Spirit, witch is a very good thing to have.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I still wouldn't make it cheaper, I'd just automatically give it daemonic possession.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

You'd still have to lower the point cost, Daemonic Possession lowers the BS to 3. And still isn't as good as PotMS


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

However you are adding a unique heavy support to the army, possibly with awesome weaponry and the fact that you can add marks to it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I want to see a pic, this sounds awesome.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

You can't use it though and never can.


khrone forever said:


> because its not in the codex


:so_happy:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry, Sakura did you miss the bit where the Storm Eagle is a FW model? I.e. it can't be used in standard 40K other than _friendly_ games, where within reason most people do whatever the fuck they want. Not to mention Apocalypse. So stop bringing up the shitty issue on every fucking thread. Fucking troll.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Sorry, Sakura did you miss the bit where the Storm Eagle is a FW model?





thread_title said:


> Chaos Stormraven options





MidnightSun said:


> For a Chaos Stormraven, which weapons/options should be prohibited/allowed?





Lord Azune said:


> As Stormravens are a newer creation


plus I'm not the one who said its not in your codex, I was just quoting another users opinion on a very similar topic, of using different codex models in your army, if people aren't allowed to use redeemers in templars, or crusaders in chaos and fellow forum members are accepting of this make believe crap, then why should this stormraven be any different?, seems rather unfair to those posters from before.



Vaz said:


> there is one reason they cant.
> 
> They arent in the codex.





Wax said:


> If it isn't in your codex, you can't use it.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

> it can't be used in standard 40K other than friendly games, where within reason most people do whatever the fuck they want. Not to mention Apocalypse.


Aren't data sheets only used in apoc? For this exact thing?

Your constant provoking is getting tiresome, Sakura. I'm starting to see why nobody wants to play with you in real life.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Apocalypse, Sakura, and friendly games with my awesome Apocalypse gaming group. And if you have the time to go and find those quotes from different threads, you really need to buy some more 40k 










Not mine, but it belongs to a good friend and it's what's providing me with inspiration. And this is *unfinished.*

Midnight


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Midnight tell your friend that is awesome!! Chaos Stormraven sounds cool, and to be honest would let you field it against me any day of the week


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Ravner298 said:


> Aren't data sheets only used in apoc? For this exact thing?
> 
> Your constant provoking is getting tiresome, Sakura. I'm starting to see why nobody wants to play with you in real life.


You can't blame me for peoples opinions on the matter of taking none codex units, I fully support it, but since other threads have been allowed to pass with no support to the OP's wanting to take none codex units I feel it unfair to them for this one to get a thumbs up while those people get a thumbs down.

If it is the SOP of the more experienced posters here to say "no" without opposition from others why should this be different?, if for example vaz is dead set against the black templars getting a redeemer and people are not willing to say no to him and accept his restrictions upon the entire 40k community, why then is applying that opinion in this case a whole new matter?.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I think some of the contexts you are taking those quotes from may be different to the one implied here. I think, if i am not mistaken, some of those quotes probably refer to tournament play, while midnight is simply looking to use this is casual games

k:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> For a Chaos Stormraven, which weapons/options should be prohibited/allowed?
> 
> Id make it closer to 200 points base (or whatever is the same percentage difference between the LRs/-25 pts) take DP for 20pts (upgrade to god specific possession for an additional 5 pts), EA(?) for 15, able to change the TLHB to a MM (same points as the BA book), a heavy 3 reaper auto cannon (thus twin linked) for 10-15 points instead of the asscan, a TL-havoc launcher instead of the TML. no hurricane bolters, maybe able to take heavy bolters instead?


Thoughts on generic upgrades.



spanner94ezekiel said:


> Sounds fair to me. Maybe have some cult-specific options like Nurgle poisoned missiles, or sonic weaponry for Slaanesh etc?


:so_happy::so_happy::so_happy::so_happy::so_happy:



Vaz said:


> god specific missiles/Demonic Possession..
> 
> undivided Missile - s4 ap4 large blast one shot
> 
> ...


----

Some of the missiles may be OP, but no Lash missile.



MidnightSun said:


>


Looks nice Midnight - tell your friend that I approve.

and if he can give me tips on how to do lightning.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not really in for the God-Specific missiles, it's only a nicked Stormraven. You don't see Land Raiders going round with Nurgle Lascannons or Khorne Heavy Bolters.

I've literally just copy-pasted the changes to the Storm Eagle over to the Stormraven entry. However, the thought of adding the Dedications rule from the Decimator seems like a good idea now...

What about adding the Decimator weapons? I'm thinking:

May replace all Bloodstrike Missiles with:
Two wing-mounted Butcher Cannons for 10pts
Two wing-mounted Soul Burner Petards for no additional cost
Two wing-mounted Storm Lasers for no additional cost.

And then you can take the following dedications:
*Khorne (25pts):* Any psyker attempting to take a Psychic Test within 24" of the Stormraven will have his power nullified on a 4+. The Stormraven itself is immune to the effects of psychic powers. This includes weapons that increase armour penetration rolls, allow units to shoot from behind cover, or increase a unit's strength.
*Nurgle (25pts):* Any roll made on the damage chart against the Stormraven suffer a -1 penalty on the chart.
*Slaanesh (25pts):* Any unit assaulting from the Stormraven counts as having Frag Grenades, and you may nominate one enemy unit the Stormraven moves over in the movement phase. The designated unit must take a Pinning Test at -1 Leadership (from the horrible screaming and hellish noise coming from the Stormraven, as well as it's ghastly appearance)
*Tzeentch (25pts):* The Stormraven gains the Inferno Bolts special rule and has a 5+ Invulnerable save.

Not sure about costs.

Midnight


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks pretty awesome! 

I think I'd really like to see a khorne one done up like a reaver craft from Firefly/Serenity. The spikes and corpse on the wing reminded me of the reaver design . . . I hesitate to use the word 'aesthetic'. Seems a perfect fit for khorne.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> That looks pretty awesome!
> 
> I think I'd really like to see a khorne one done up like a reaver craft from Firefly/Serenity. The spikes and corpse on the wing reminded me of the reaver design . . . I hesitate to use the word 'aesthetic'. Seems a perfect fit for khorne.


i now have a reason to keep my old VC skellies and what to do for my Zerkers rhino now.:victory:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm glad I was helpful!

I think I'll have to take my own advice. I have a khorne rhino from 2nd ed and it wasn't all that inspired to begin with, but compared to my more recent work is positively boring and amateurish.

Looks like corpses + weapons + crazy paint scheme = the way to go!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the sound of what you doing midnight, iv been wanting to do something similar to the Storm Raven for my Word Bearers, and if i was gaming with you id be perfectly happy with you using your datasheet in a normal 40k game.

Just ignore that Sakura_ninja about not using it ever, seem to forget about Apoc games and friendly games, its like saying chaos shouldnt be able to use baneblades and such because there not in the codex, narrow mindedness like that ruins games for others.

As to the points cost i thinking changing the cost for the marks to reflect there effectiveness maybe better, ie, Nurgle seems in my eyes to be the most effective mark as it increases survivabilty, so maybe making it 30 or 35pts would be better, Khorne Perhaps cheaper as it seems more situational so say 15pts and the other 2 seems quite equal so i would leave the points cost the same.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Most people do ignore Sakura_ninja. In real life as well, apparently.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Ouch, well that makes life hard doesnt it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I have been told to ignore a large part of this thread and not get my panties in a bunch over that portion. 

OP, I would say it has to at least cost the same as the stock unit. The FW models that have the option to be 'Chaos' all have the same base cost. You just have restrictions of what you can and can not upgrade it with. 

And yes that picture is bad ass.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Just thought I'd post the original query about the "it's not in your codex" bitchfest.



Arcanum Crozioum said:


> So i'm still trying to grasp most of the rules of 40k, but i am curious about this. I'm running a BT based army and they have the Land Raider and Land Raider Crusader in the 4th edition codex; however, I am severly curious about the redeemer as i really like the flamestorms... Is it or is it not actually allowed? I'll prolly do that anyways,* but i just want to know so that i can find out if i can do tournies or not with it.*
> 
> Thanks ahead of time


Pretty clear what was asked and pretty clear it's a no. The Op is good with it and realized the option of friendly play/Apocalypse being different. Not sure why S/N cannot let it go. 

Thanks for keeping it level headed, Scscosfield. :victory:

This will be dealt with.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks DK.

@scosfield: Not all Chaos FW units are the same. As I've said, the Storm Eagle is 20pts cheaper, loses PotMS, and may take Daemonic Possession. Hmmm, sound familiar? *coughlandraidercough*.

I was thinking about changing the points cost of the Dedications, but wasn't sure about how they'd be changed. I disagree on Khorne being cheaper though - there's nowhere else in the Chaos army list that offers any kind of Psychic Defence and only one Special Character has psychic resistance, and it still only affects him. The big bubble o' anti-psykerness is worth quite a lot in my opinion, especially as the explicit examples given screw over Astral Aim in particular.

Thanks for the input everybody!

Midnight


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I didn't realize they were not the same, never mind on my points cost aspect. The only units I had looked at were the newer models like the FW dread.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Contemptor Patterns were for Chaos for a limited time only, once Apocalypse Second Edition came out they added the Chaos Contemptor.

I think that's the only other example though.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, Sakura, you're right and you can't use non-Codex units in 40k.

Now please drop it.

Midnight


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Ok, Sakura, you're right and you can't use non-Codex units in 40k.
> 
> Now please drop it.
> 
> Midnight


I NEVER FUCKING SAID THAT
GAH!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sakura_ninja said:


> You can't use it though and never can.
> 
> :so_happy:


Please, please drop it.

Midnight


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Keep things on topic and stop the bitching or the thread gets locked


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Norm, could you just prune the offending posts instead please, the thread beyond those parts isn't that bad of a thread and I am tired of threads getting locked for the side tracks.

Midnight the dread was the only thing I had in mind hence my confusion.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Apocalypse, Sakura, and friendly games with my awesome Apocalypse gaming group.


Exactly Sakura, and I'm in that group, tbh I really don't if he uses it as long as all the rule changes are fair - also I'm pretty sure that chaos can use any imperium datasheets... oh wait he's been banned... nevermind. Does anyone know why midnight was though, he wanted me to find out for him?


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Vaz said:


> tl havoc launcher, tl reaper autocannon, then god specific missiles.
> 
> undivided - s4 ap5 large blast one shot
> khorne - no damage, but grants rage to non vehicles hit by the template for the rest of the battle
> ...


These missiles seem hugely OPed- khorne rapes gun lines+tau, nurgle rapes vehicles, slaanesh+tzeentch just rapes


----------

